# What program used for Yahoo Messenger, ICQ [freeBSD7.2]



## Detective (Jun 16, 2009)

with gtkyahoo: conecting failed
gaim is not found in port collection


----------



## Detective (Jun 16, 2009)

Yahoo server works on freeBSD. Why isn't there any YM program for freeBSD?!


----------



## SirDice (Jun 16, 2009)

IIRC net-im/pidgin supports yahoo.


----------



## Detective (Jun 16, 2009)

With Kopete instant messenger:
+ work well with ICQ
+ With Yahoo Messenger: There were an error while connecting to Yahoo Server. Eror message: 17 - remote host close connection


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 16, 2009)

Pidgin has AIM, Bonjour, ICQ, MSN and Yahoo. I can vouch for the correct working of ICQ, MSN and Yahoo.


----------



## vivek (Jun 16, 2009)

I use zinc http://larvalstage.com/zinc/ works without any GUI and has all command line goodness and iggy bin :e


----------



## vermaden (Jun 16, 2009)

I have used centericq/centerim.


----------



## phoenix (Jun 16, 2009)

I use Kopete from KDE3 and from KDE4 with Yahoo!, MSN, Jabber without any issues.  Works quite nicely.  IMO, it's one of the best multi-protocol chat clients around.

But then, I am biased toward KDE apps.


----------



## mfaridi (Jun 16, 2009)

I use pidgin from kde4 with Yahoo , MSN , Jabber ,


----------



## hydra (Jun 16, 2009)

I use pidgin with icq/jabber.


----------

